# Thanksgiving in Orlando - How's the weather etc?



## ricoba (Mar 7, 2007)

I have looked on weather.com and seen that late November to early December seems to average 73 - 79 degrees and 53 to 59 at night with low precipitation.  

But I'd like some anecdotal opinions about Orlando at that time of year.  Is it sweater weather?  Is the hurricane season over by then?

These are probably simple questions for you Florida experts....But remember we will be comparing Florida weather to our Southern California weather and for us Thanksgiving is normally cooler and sometimes quite windy, but still sunny....so how does Orlando compare?  Any opinions?  Advice? etc?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## MattnTricia (Mar 7, 2007)

We went last year and it was all over the board. Be prepared for anything as you will get a littel bit of everything including rain, wind, sun and clouds.

Evenings will definitely be cool while the daytime was usually pretty nice on the non-rainy days.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 7, 2007)

*Orlando Thanksgiving 2004.*

Our whole bunch met in Orlando for Thanksgiving 2004.  We were in our outstanding 3BR Orlando timeshare with our son & daughter-in-law & grandson & our grandson's other set of grandparents.  The Chief Of Staff's sister & her husband (sister's husband, that is) were at Disney's Ft. Wilderness Campground in their way cool AirStream 1500 Class "B" motor home.  Their son & daughter-in-law & 2 granddaughters were in Disney's Contemporary Hotel.  We all had Thanksgiving dinner together in a huge dining room at Disney's Polynesian resort.  The little girls were attired in their Disney princess outfits -- from the way people looked at them, it was clearly hard for folks to tell whether the girls were guests or "cast members."  Saturday morning everybody got together again for Breakfast With Chef Mickey in celebration of the older girl's 8th birthday.  It was an unforgettable family holiday week.  The weather was mild & pleasant the whole time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Denise L (Mar 7, 2007)

2005, Saturday before Thanksgiving to Friday after Thanksgiving. Shorts and sweatshirts, rain ponchos. Pretty cool for the pools, but we tried for awhile anyhow.

2006, same timeframe, probably one of the coldest weeks...three layers of clothes, still freezing. No one at the pools. Windy, sunny and in the 50s and some low 60s. Highest was 65 one day, I think, but windy.

Like someone else suggested, prepare for anything.  If we had had ski jackets and thermal underwear in 2006, we would have worn them  .


----------



## amanda14 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Second That*

I was in St. Pete this past Thanksgiving and it was cooler there than on Long Island.


----------



## Mel (Mar 8, 2007)

Prepare for anything!

November 2000, week before and week of thanksgiving:

Week before, t-shirt weather, occasional mild rain showers, sweatshirts in evening.

Sunday before (might have been saturday), COLD.  Family in line in front of us (all 24) had arrived the night before, ended up buying sweatshirts that morning in the parks - blew entire souvenir budget the first morning on something they wouldn't need if they had packed them!  It remained cool the rest of the week.

Plan for layers, so you can deal with warm or cold or anything between, and pack poncho, unless you too, want to spend your hard earned $$$ park ponchos or make a trip to Walmart.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 8, 2007)

YIKES!  

It looks like the weather is very unpredictable.  Cool and windy I don't mind.  I just don't want rain!

Thanks for all the input.  

No wonder there is so much availablity at the Orlando HGVC resorts during that time.


----------



## villagerep (Mar 15, 2007)

*florida weather*

Just remember that the Florida weather is determined by whatever!  I guess God can only tell what will happen on thanksgiving week.  I'll try to put in an order of Sunshine with some white fluffy clouds for you!  I remember when it was 35 degrees and when it's been 85 in orlando, just go to http://www.noaa.gov to check the weather trends and forecasts in detail.

"A bad day of vacationing is better than a good day at work, unless you work in Central Florida in the vacation industry.  I'm always on vacation."


----------



## Detailor (Mar 15, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I have looked on weather.com and seen that late November to early December seems to average 73 - 79 degrees and 53 to 59 at night with low precipitation.
> 
> But I'd like some anecdotal opinions about Orlando at that time of year.  Is it sweater weather?  Is the hurricane season over by then?
> 
> ...


We've been in Tampa/St. Pete right after Thanksgiving (maybe in 2003) and the weather was pretty much as you described for Orlando.  I think that the late November weather in Orlando can be much like that of late February.  In fact the weather.com forecast that you mentioned was in the range of what we experienced in Orlando last week - mild to warm days with a little bit of breeze and kind of cool most nights (this past Saturday night was warm and pretty nice, though).  It wasn't sweater weather for us, but we're from Vermont and we left snow and single digit temps behind us.
While you never can tell for sure about the weather, by late November you're usually out of hurricane season.

Dick Taylor


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2007)

We have been to Orlando that time of year and found it to be perfect weather, with 70's during the day and 50's at night.  We didn't wear sweaters at all, even at night, because we are from Denver and welcome the cooler evenings after all that heat during the day.  

Only one night did we wear sweatshirts last year and noticed the locals were wearing heavy coats!  It was funny, but the walk through the "snow" in MGM, looking at all the Christmas decorations, was certainly enhanced by the outerwear the locals wore.  I felt like I was back at home, when I saw those poor folks freezing in the high 40's temperatures.  In Denver, that is our low at night during summer much of the time, yet we keep our windows open and welcome the cooler air, which helps the air conditioning, which does not have to work so hard during the day.  

I guess it depends on what you are used to.  After Denver snowstorms, those 70 degree temperatures feel pretty good.  :whoopie:


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 15, 2007)

one thanksgiving was soooo cold we had to buy 2 sweatshirts  each . it was in the 30's. we must have been nuts goung to a park in that weather. at home in ny i go from my car and back to my house or work. it is cold. but we were on vacation and we stayed in the park. we have been there at the same time another year and it was gorgeous. be prepared for everything,


----------

